# Goldilocks zone - habitable zone = κατοικήσιμη ζώνη



## silverchild (Feb 20, 2011)

Γεια σας, παιδιά! 
Ήρθε η ώρα για το πρώτο μου ποστ. Γι'αυτό, παρακαλώ, δείξτε κατανόηση.
Την παρακάτω φράση τη βρήκα σ'ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο, όπου περιγράφει μια σκηνή όπου κάποιος κολυμπάει και μιλάει για τον ήλιο:

"There's not a single cloud up there, just the warm, gentle ball, a Goldilocks orb, not too hot, just right."

Έχω υπογραμμίσει τον όρο που με ενδιαφέρει, αν αυτό δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο. Ξέρω ότι αναφέρεται σε μια ηρωίδα παραμυθιού και στην αστρονομία είναι ένας πλανήτης σε μέση, συνήθως, απόσταση από ένα άστρο, που δεν είναι πολύ κρύος ούτε πολύ ζεστός, και γι' αυτό ευνοεί την ύπαρξη ζωής. Ψάχνω έναν τρόπο να τον αποδώσω. Επειδή δε βρήκα άλλο όρο, σκέφτηκα τη φράση "πλανήτης μέσης τροχιάς", αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβής και αν ταιριάζει με το κόντεξτ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Επειδή Goldilocks είναι η Χρυσομαλλούσα (με τις χρυσές μπούκλες) και orb η σφαίρα (συνήθως ουράνια) και σε λογοτεχνικό κείμενο ο "πλανήτης μέσης τροχιάς" μάλλον θα ξενίσει (εκτός αν είναι εφ και περιγράφεται αστρονομικά κάποιος πλανήτης), μια ιδέα είναι: _μια χρυσομαλλούσα ουράνια σφαίρα_ ή κάτι τέτοιο, πιο λυρικό και λιγότερο τεχνικό.


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 20, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι επίσημη απόδοση από αστρονομικής άποψης, αλλά παίζει σαν όρος η ζώνη της χρυσομαλλούσας (και ζώνη χρυσομαλλούσας). Η πιο ακαδημαϊκή απόδοση, απ' ότι έχω δει και διαβάσει, είναι κατοικίσιμη ζώνη.

Ίσως σφαίρα, πλανήτης, ή ουράνιο σώμα στη ζώνη της χρυσομαλλούσας;

Αυτά, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να δει το νήμα κανένας ειδικός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Καλώς την, καλωσήρθες!

Έχει ενδιαφέρον αυτή η ιστορία. Αρχίζουμε από το _Goldilocks principle_. Δεν βρήκα να γράφουν για την «αρχή της Χρυσομαλλούσας» ή τον «κανόνα της Χρυσομαλλούσας». Μόνο για το «αίνιγμα της Χρυσομαλλούσας».

The Goldilocks Principle states that something must fall within certain margins, as opposed to reaching extremes. It is used, for example, in the Rare Earth hypothesis to state that a planet must neither be too far away from, nor too close to the sun to support life. Either extreme would result in a planet incapable of supporting life. Such a planet is colloquially called a "Goldilocks planet". [...]

The Goldilocks Principle comes from a children's story Goldilocks and the Three Bears in which a little girl found a house owned by three bears. Each bear owned a separate copy of many things, such as food, beds, etc. After testing each of the three, Goldilocks determined that one was always too much in one extreme (too hot, too large, etc.), one was too much in the opposite extreme (too cold, too small, etc.), and one was "just right".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldilocks_Principle​
Στο διαδίκτυο θα βρούμε «αστέρι Χρυσομαλλούσα» (κανονικά θα έπρεπε να μιλάνε για πλανήτη). Αλλά άσε να το σκεφτούμε λίγο παραπάνω, αφού ούτε Χρυσομαλλούσα είναι ο πλανήτης ούτε «της Χρυσομαλλούσας». Απλώς ανταποκρίνεται στον κανόνα της Χρυσομαλλούσας για κάτι που είναι «ό,τι πρέπει».


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)

Για να τιμήσω αυτούς που μου έμαθαν το orb, γιατί σ' αυτόν τον δίσκο το πρωτοάκουσα (τη στιγμή που χάραζε η τελευταία μέρα κάποιων εφηβικών μου διακοπών) κι έψαξα να μάθω τι είναι, ορίστε το The Day Begins, το πρώτο κομμάτι του εξαιρετικού θεματικού δίσκου _Days of Future Passed_ των Moody Blues. Αυτή η μέρα που ξεκινά με αυτό το κομμάτι καταλήγει στο πασίγνωστο Nights in White Satin. Μόνο που ο δίσκος δεν τελειώνει με αυτό, αλλά με το Late Lament όπου επαναλαμβάνεται η πρώτη στροφή του ποίηματος που ακούγεται στο πρώτο, τέλος και αρχή του αέναου κύκλου των ημερών.





 
Cold hearted orb that rules the night
Removes the colours from our sight
Red is gray and yellow, white
_But we decide which is right_
_And which is an illusion_

Pinprick holes in a colourless sky
Let insipid figures of light pass by
The mighty light of ten thousand suns
Challenges infinity and is soon gone
Night time, to some a brief interlude
To others the fear of solitude

Brave Helios, wake up your steeds
Bring the warmth the countryside needs


----------



## Isiliel (Feb 20, 2011)

Η εικόνα που σχηματίζεται στο μυαλό μου από την πρόταση αυτή είναι ο ήλιος, με τις ακτίνες του να ανεμίζουν, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, σαν τα μαλλιά μιας ξανθής γυναίκας. 







Η συζήτησή σας, μου έφερε επίσης στο μυαλό την Κόμη της Βερενίκης, όπου ο αστερισμός πήρε τ' όνομά του από τα μαλλιά της Βασίλισσας Βερενίκης.


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2011)

Πάντως, το Goldilock's planet έχει άφθονες και βαριές γκουγκλιές.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Κανονικά: _Goldilocks planet_. Χωρίς να υπάρχει απόστροφος για γενική πτώση. Και το όνομα δεν είναι *Goldilock.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)

silverchild said:


> [...]
> Την παρακάτω φράση τη βρήκα σ'ένα λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο, όπου περιγράφει μια σκηνή όπου κάποιος κολυμπάει και μιλάει για τον ήλιο:
> 
> "There's not a single cloud up there, just the warm, gentle ball, a Goldilocks orb, not too hot, just right."
> [...]


 


Isiliel said:


> Η εικόνα που σχηματίζεται στο μυαλό μου από την πρόταση αυτή είναι ο ήλιος, με τις ακτίνες του να ανεμίζουν, κατά κάποιο τρόπο, σαν τα μαλλιά μιας ξανθής γυναίκας. [...]


 
Ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, Ισίλιελ. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, κάποιος που κολυμπάει και μιλάει για τον ήλιο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα κάτι τέτοιο έχει στο μυαλό του, γιατί εκείνη την ώρα μάλλον έχει μεγαλύτερη επαφή με το σώμα, τις αισθήσεις του και τα στοιχεία της φύσης, παρά με τις όποιες αστρονομικές του γνώσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2011)

Από τη στιγμή που η παραβολή δεν είναι τόσο γνωστή στην παράδοσή μας, ίσως η καλύτερη απόδοση για τα ελληνικά θα ήταν μια μεταφορά που να δείχνει ότι πρόκειται για πλανήτη με παραδεισένιες (άντε, κατάλληλες, οκ, έστω ανεκτές) συνθήκες για ανθρώπινη ζωή. Γιατί όχι π.χ. πλανήτης Εδέμ ή _εδεμικός_ πλανήτης; (Υπάρχουν ευρήματα για _εδεμικός_, αλλά σε σχέση με τη βιβλική παράδοση, γι' αυτό και δεν τα τσιτάρω.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Να προσέξουμε ότι θα θέλαμε να βρούμε μια καλή απόδοση για τις αγγλικές αστρονομικές (και όχι μόνο) εκφράσεις, αλλά στο κείμενο αυτό είναι μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα και πρέπει να δοθεί άλλη λύση. (Άλλωστε δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη να υπηρετήσουμε έκφραση που είναι γνωστή στα ελληνικά.) 

There's not a single cloud up there, just the warm, gentle ball, a Goldilocks orb, not too hot, just right.

Ο ήλιος ο ίδιος δεν έχει θερμοκρασίες για εμφάνιση ζωής. Ζεσταίνει τη γη σε κατάλληλες για ζωή θερμοκρασίες. Θα έλεγα, σαν πιο πρόχειρη απόδοση, «μια σφαίρα που ζεσταίνει ιδανικά» (δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να πω «μια ιδανική σφαίρα»).


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 20, 2011)

Αφού η αναζήτηση αφορά λογοτεχνική απόδοση, γιατί όχι μία χρυσάκτινη σφαίρα;

Υπάρχει και η χρυσά*χ*τινη βερσιόν της λέξης :)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 20, 2011)

There's not a single cloud up there, just the warm, gentle ball, a Goldilocks orb, not too hot, just right.


Δεν φαίνεται ούτε ένα σύννεφο εκεί ψηλά, μονάχα η απαλή θέρμη της σφαίρας στον ουρανό, μια κόμη χρυσή, όχι πολύ ζεστή, απλώς ιδανική. 

Κάπως έτσι πιο λογοτεχνικά.


----------



## silverchild (Feb 20, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Νομίζω ότι πιο ταιριαστή στο λογοτεχνικό ύφος είναι η ιδέα της παραπομπής στο παραμύθι. Λέω να βάλω "το άστρο της Χρυσομαλλούσας" ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Σας έχει παρασύρει η Isiliel και το πανέμορφο εικαστικό της, αλλά η έκφραση δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το _παρουσιαστικό_ της Χρυσομαλλούσας και με κόμη χρυσαφένια ή άλλου χρώματος. Η έκφραση αφορά ιδανικές συνθήκες, ιδανική θερμοκρασία, και προέρχεται από κάτι που _είπε_ η ηρωίδα του παραμυθιού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2011)

silverchild said:


> [...] όπου κάποιος κολυμπάει και μιλάει για τον ήλιο:
> 
> "There's not a single cloud up there, just the warm, gentle ball, a Goldilocks orb, not too hot, just right."



Μήπως έχουμε παρασυρθεί εντελώς; _Αφού μιλάει για τον ήλιο_, μήπως εννοεί έναν ήλιο που ευνοεί τις συνθήκες για να υπάρχει στην τροχιά του ένας πλανήτης με ιδανικές συνθήκες κλπ.; Μήπως χρειάζεται μια μετάφραση ή παρομοίωση για έναν ήλιο και όχι για πλανήτη γκόλντιλοκς;


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 20, 2011)

Για τα αστέρια τύπου Goldilocks, και άλλα περί εξωπλανητών, δείτε και τις παραπομπές του 8, εδώ


----------



## Isiliel (Feb 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σας έχει παρασύρει η Isiliel και το πανέμορφο εικαστικό της, αλλά η έκφραση δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το _παρουσιαστικό_ της Χρυσομαλλούσας και με κόμη χρυσαφένια ή άλλου χρώματος. Η έκφραση αφορά ιδανικές συνθήκες, ιδανική θερμοκρασία, και προέρχεται από κάτι που _είπε_ η ηρωίδα του παραμυθιού.



Έχω κι εγώ μπερδευτεί επειδή απ' ό,τι διαβάζω στο διαδίκτυο η λέξη goldilocks, που είναι το όνομα της ηρωίδας του παραμυθιού, σημαίνει ξανθομάλλης/ουσα, παρόλο που για την έκφραση που συζητάμε δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε το παρουσιαστικό της, αλλά η ικανότητα της να επιλέξει την αρκούδα με τη σωστή ποσότητα αγαθών (αν κατάλαβα καλά από την περιγραφή, διότι το παραμύθι δεν το θυμάμαι).

Στο κείμενο της silverchild, το ουράνιο σώμα (ήλιος) εκτός από την ιδανική θερμοκρασία, που δίνει στον πλανήτη μας ζωή και συνάδει με τον όρο _goldilocks planet_, έχει και το χρυσό χρώμα των μαλλιών της. 

Μήπως χρειάζεται ένας συνδυασμός των δύο, κάτι σαν αυτό που πρότεινε ο azimuthios;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 20, 2011)

Για το νόημα, πάντως, συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ, ότι αναφέρεται στη ζέστη που εκπέμπει αυτή η, ναι χρυσή, σφαίρα. Αφού το συνεχίζει μετά: not too hot, just right. Και ταιριάζει και με την εικόνα. Ένας τύπος που λιάζεται και ο ήλιος τον ζεσταίνει ευχάριστα αλλά δεν τον τσουρουφλίζει, όπως πχ θα μπορούσε στην έρημο.
Όσο για την απόδοση, είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το Goldicocks  που είχε αναφερθεί στο Sex and the City, όπου η φοβερή και τρομερή Σαμάνθα τα είχε χαλάσει με έναν τύπο γιατί τον είχε σαν γαριδάκι και μετά με έναν άλλο γιατί τον είχε τεράστιο. Όπως λοιπόν τα συζητάει με τη φιλενάδα της την Κάρι, πέφτει ο εξής αθάνατος διάλογος:

Carrie: You broke up with James because he was too small. This guy's too big. 
Who are you, Goldicocks?
Samantha: Yep! I'm looking for one that's juuuust right.

Δεν θυμάμαι πώς μεταφράστηκε το συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2011)

Καραλόλ. Δεν ξέρω πώς μεταφράστηκε, αλλά τελικά όλα είναι θέμα _χρυσής τομής_.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 20, 2011)

Γνώμη μου είναι πως σε ένα λογοτεχνικό κείμενο - αν δεν πρόκειται για επιστημονική φαντασία - ένας τύπος που κολυμπάει και απλώς θέλει να μιλήσει για την ιδανική θερμοκρασία δεν θα μιλούσε για πλανήτες και αστρικά φαινόμενα, αλλά πολύ πιο πιθανό είναι να έκανε μια παρομοίωση ή μια μεταφορά ή να κατέφευγε σε μια απλή περιγραφή. 
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση γι' αυτό δίνει και την επεξήγηση not too hot, just right, γιατί ξέρει ότι το 90% των αναγνωστών δεν θα ξέρει τι είναι το Goldilocks Orb αλλά όλοι θα ξέρουν ποια είναι η Χρυσομαλλούσα κλπ.

Εγώ προσωπικά θα lose completely κάθε αναφορά στο διάστημα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Στην αγγλική κουλτούρα, η Goldilocks πάει παρέα με το «just right» (και 1,5 εκατ. γκουγκλιές το ίδιο λένε). Το βλέπουμε στο παραμύθι, στη στιχομυθία από το _Sex and the City_, στην πρόταση για τον ήλιο. Ο συγγραφέας θεωρεί ότι το ξέρουν αυτό οι αναγνώστες του. Κι αν δεν το ξέρουν, να πάνε να το μάθουν — αυτή είναι η προσέγγιση του συγγραφέα (κάθε συγγραφέα μη σχολικών βιβλίων) όταν πουλάει εξυπνάδα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι έχει βάλει την Goldilocks με τις θερμοκρασίες και το «just right» και να θέλει να καταλάβουν οι αναγνώστες χρυσαφιά πράγματα. Βεβαίως, δεν θα βάλουμε αστρονομία εδώ, αλλά ακόμα λιγότερο μπορούμε να βάλουμε τη Χρυσομαλλούσα, γιατί πραγματικά θα προδώσει αυτό που θέλει να δώσει η αγγλική κουλτούρα. Για ποιον στην Ελλάδα είναι η Χρυσομαλλούσα σύμβολο της ισορροπίας, της χρυσής τομής; 

Ορίστε πάντως μια συμβιβαστική πρόταση:

Δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα σύννεφο εκεί ψηλά· μόνο η όμορφη σφαίρα που ζεσταίνει με χρυσή ισορροπία, όχι πάρα πολύ, όσο χρειάζεται.

Αυτή τη *χρυσή ισορροπία* θα ήθελα να δω και στην επίσημη ορολογία για τους πλανήτες και τις ζώνες ή την _Goldilocks economy_ («οικονομία της χρυσής ισορροπίας»). Η Χρυσομαλλούσα θα πρέπει πάντα να κουβαλά μαζί της και την υποσημείωση.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)

Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, και το τριβέλισμα που δε με άφησε σήμερα όλη μέρα of all days για χάρη της Goldilocks, εγώ τουλάχιστον πείστηκα. Η χρυσή ισορροπία μου αρέσει, αλλά αυτή την ώρα που βρίσκομαι παρέα με τον μετρ της αγωνίας και τα τερτίπια του, δεν έχω καθαρό μυαλό για ορολογικές αναζητήσεις. 
Κερνάς καφέ


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Έλα, ναι. Μόλις τέλειωσα αυτό εδώ. Ανέβα, βάζω μπρίκι.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)

Πάμε έξω όμως, να καπνίζω κιόλας; Άναψα τη σόμπα. :)
Coffee and cigarettes.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αυτή τη *χρυσή ισορροπία* θα ήθελα να δω και στην επίσημη ορολογία για τους πλανήτες και τις ζώνες ή την _Goldilocks economy_ («οικονομία της χρυσής ισορροπίας»). Η Χρυσομαλλούσα θα πρέπει πάντα να κουβαλά μαζί της και την υποσημείωση.



Να προσθέσω σ' αυτό ότι προτιμώ μια μεταγραφή π.χ. _ζώνη Γκόλντιλοκς, οικονομία τύπου Γκόλντιλοκς_, από τη μετάφραση του είδους _αστέρι-Χρυσομαλλούσα_. Είναι εκτυφλωτικό αυτό το χρυσαφί και οδηγεί σε παρερμηνείες.

Όμως δεν είναι δική μας δουλειά η απόφαση για τον καλύτερο όρο. Υπάρχουν εδώ μέλη της ΕΛΕΤΟ: ας καταθέσουν το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει με όρους όπως _Goldilocks process, Goldilocks zone, Goldilocks planet, Goldilocks economy_ στα αρμόδια όργανα κι ας ελπίσουμε να τους φωτίσει ο Θεός και να μας δώσουν κάτι «just right».


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 21, 2011)

Χρυσή ισορροπία rules! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2011)

The paradox of multiple goldilocks zones or "did the universe know we were coming?" (άρθρο του Michio Kaku)


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Γράφοντας για τον εξωπλανήτη HD 85512 b που εντοπίστηκε προ ημερών και συζητήθηκε επειδή θα μπορούσε να συντηρήσει ζώντες οργανισμούς, ένα δελτίο (τουλάχιστον) αναφέρθηκε σ' αυτή την _habitable zone_ με τον όρο *_βιώσιμη ζώνη_.

Ταυτόχρονα θα βρούμε ότι πολλοί συζητούν για τη *_βιωσιμότητα_ αυτών των εξωπλανητών, ενώ πρόκειται για *habitability*, *κατοικησιμότητα*.

Η ζώνη είναι *κατοικήσιμη*, μπορεί να κατοικηθεί από ζώντες οργανισμούς και να επιβιώσει ζωή εκεί. Δεν είναι _βιώσιμη_ η ζώνη, δεν μπαίνει ζήτημα αν θα ζήσει ή θα πεθάνει η ζώνη ή ο πλανήτης. Ας αφήσουμε τη _βιώσιμη_ για τη _βιώσιμη ανάπτυξη_ (_sustainable development_) και για διάφορα _viable_ πράγματα, όχι για _habitable_ και _inhabitable_. Ας ζητήσουμε τη βοήθεια των λεξικών:

ΛΚΝ:
*βιώσιμος -η -ο* : 1. που έχει πιθανότητες, δυνατότητες να επιζήσει: _Τα πολύ πρόωρα βρέφη συχνά δεν είναι βιώσιμα._ 2. (μτφ.) α. που έχει τη δυνατότητα να επιβιώσει κυρίως οικονομικά: _H επιχείρηση είναι βιώσιμη._ β. που μπορεί να διαρκέσει: _H βουλή δεν μπόρεσε να δώσει βιώσιμη κυβέρνηση._

ΛΝΕΓ:
*βιώσιμος, -η, -ο* αυτός που έχει τη δυνατότητα ή μεγάλες πιθανότητες να επιζήσει, να επιβιώσει• (συνήθ. μτφ.) αυτός που μπορεί να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει σε καλή κατάσταση: _θα ενισχυθούν οι βιώσιμες επιχειρήσεις| βιώσιμη κυβέρνηση | πρέπει να βρεθεί μια βιώσιμη και δίκαιη λύση για το Κυπριακό_ ANT. (κυρ. για επιχειρήσεις) προβληματικός.​
Με άλλα λόγια: βλέπεις ένα σπίτι ετοιμόρροπο. Θα πεις: «Αυτό το σπίτι δεν είναι κατοικήσιμο». Μην πεις: «Αυτό το σπίτι δεν είναι βιώσιμο».


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

daeman said:


> ... Πού να βρω πλανήτη να σου μοιάζει;


Close cousins? Comparison between Earth and Kepler-452b and their host stars

Scientists using data from NASA's Kepler mission have confirmed the first near-Earth-size planet orbiting in the habitable zone of a sun-like star. The habitable zone is the region around a star where temperatures are just right for water to exist in its liquid form.

The artistic concept compares Earth (left) to the new planet, called Kepler-452b, which is about 60 percent larger. The illustration represents one possible appearance for Kepler-452b -- scientists do not know whether the planet has oceans and continents like Earth.

Both planets orbit a G2-type star of about the same temperature; however, the star hosting Kepler-452b is 6 billion years old, 1.5 billion years older than our sun. As stars age, they become larger, hotter and brighter, as represented in the illustration. Kepler-452b's star appears a bit larger and brighter.







Image credit: NASA Ames/JPL-Caltech/T. Pyle

https://www.facebook.com/NASAsKeplerMission







It's so very lonely, you're fourteen hundred light years from home...


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2015)

To επόμενο θα είναι φυσικά που σε μια από τις μελλοντικές παρατηρήσεις του πλανήτη θα προσέξει κάποιος ότι κάτι σαν γράμματα διακρίνονται στην επιφάνειά του. Με προσεκτικότερη μελέτη και παρατήρηση θα διαπιστωθεί ότι πρόκειται για παρέμβαση στο περιβάλλον από νοήμονα όντα, και ότι είναι άγνωστης χρήσης σύμβολο σε σχήμα μαιάνδρου που τυλίγει τον πλανήτη. Από κάτω διακρίνουν οι αστρονόμοι τις λέξεις "όταν εσείς ζούσατε σε σπηλιές οι Αρχαίοι Έλληνες είχαν ήδη αποικίσει τον πλανήτη σας, γατάκια"


----------

